# StringGrid



## Guest (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich habe lange Zeit mit Delphi gearbeitet.
Dort habe ich eine Komponente StringGrid, die wie eine Tabelle aus Zeilen und Spalten besteht.

Gibt es so etwas auch mit AWT oder Swing?


----------



## bygones (13. Mai 2004)

meinst du als layout ?

Da empfehlen sich einige - GridLayout - GridBagLayout - TableLayout....


----------



## maze2k (13. Mai 2004)

Nein nicht als Layout (zu Layout habe ich hier noch ne andere Frage ins Forum geworfen...)

Nein ich meine als Tabelle....dass ich ein Objekt hab, auf dessen Zeilen, Spalten und Zellen ich zugreifen kann.


----------



## bygones (13. Mai 2004)

beantwortest du dann nicht dann frage ??
schau mal in der API unter JTable nach !


----------



## Guest (13. Mai 2004)

Ok ich schau nochmal nach (is mir gar nich aufgefallen als ich geschaut hab)


----------

